# Spec V Bumper Conversion New Pics 05/08/05



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

Got a Spec V bumper installed. Soon to get Energy Suspension Motor mounts installed. Let me know what you think.

Spec V conversion


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

looks nice man


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

ditto. I like the guage control in the ash/change tray


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> ditto. I like the guage control in the ash/change tray



Thanks guys. I appreciate that.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

and that nissan taillight [3rd brake light] thing is awesome! how'd you do that?


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> and that nissan taillight [3rd brake light] thing is awesome! how'd you do that?


there is a website that sells them. all it is, is a sticker.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> and that nissan taillight [3rd brake light] thing is awesome! how'd you do that?


I like it as well.


and my controler for my gauges is there as well, but every now and again it falls down.


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I like it as well.
> 
> 
> and my controler for my gauges is there as well, but every now and again it falls down.



Hey I like your car a lot. The carbon lip on the front looks really good.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I like it as well.
> 
> 
> and my controler for my gauges is there as well, but every now and again it falls down.


That change tray is a PITA.


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> That change tray is a PITA.


I actually haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

oakey66 said:


> I actually haven't had any problems with it.


If I have to do something with fuses and it's time to put it back...i feel like it's going to snap in half...that stupid thing just does not want to sit where it's supposed to...and i keep change in there and it rattles like hell


----------

